# Inexpensive wood stove for garage



## boisblancboy (Jan 5, 2011)

I am about to build a garage, about 24x30 im guessing.  Just wondering what would be a good wood stove to heat it temperalily, most out there working on something or whatever.  I am going to look around my area for just an old use stove, but its not very often you seem to come across one, so just looking for some ideas from you all.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 5, 2011)

Your area may have codes that do not allow wood stoves in garages where they might come in contact with gas vapors.  I'd check with the inspector before you buy a stove.  

If you can install a stove look closely at the clearance to combustibles.  Older stoves frequently have to be further from the wall than newer ones due to heat shielding.  This can push the stove further into your work area.    


Matt


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want the garage to be heated with any effectiveness, you will need a big stove, and a well insulated garage.  My garage is a 3 car, insulated in the ceiling, and is masonary construction.  The doors have fair seals on them.  The last time I tried to keep the garage at a reasonable temp., it was futile.  The stove was a smaller unit, maybe 15 wide, 24 deep 15 tall.  It never had a chance when the temps were sub freezing.


----------



## Hanko (Jan 5, 2011)

boisblancboy said:
			
		

> I am about to build a garage, about 24x30 im guessing. Just wondering what would be a good wood stove to heat it temperalily, most out there working on something or whatever. I am going to look around my area for just an old use stove, but its not very often you seem to come across one, so just looking for some ideas from you all.



I heat my shop, garage or what ever you want to call it, Harley room, man cave or whatever with a dutchwest non feline medium, it does a fine job. I'm around 1200 sq ft two story 20X30. An Englander 13 would work well also for around $700 at the box stores. Don't you love asking questions and getting all the replies that have nothing to do with your question. I'm sure your aware of issues of heating a garage with a wood stove. Ive been doing for years.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 5, 2011)

You want something cheap that will provide a lot of heat quick?

Assuming you can put it at least 3' from the wall and into a GOOD chimney, what about a 55 gallon drum, $5 worth of playsand, $50 worth of firebrick + http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5VZ-BK150E

Instructions are here - 
http://content.vogelzang.com/Inst/bk150e.pdf

I'd stuff one full of pallet wood or small splits white pine till it glows and then close the intake a little from there. :-D  If you do warp the barrel you'll pay far more in time than money to move the parts to a new barrel.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2011)

24 x 30 is not too big an area if the ceiling is below 10ft and it's reasonably insulated. The main issue will be changing the interior temp by tens of degreed. It takes a lot to get the space to equalize in temperature with will mean a larger stove unless there is supplementary heat keeping it a reasonable ambient temp. Also go for excellent seals on the doors, though some of the warmth will get sucked up by the slab regardless. For these reasons I'd suggest and would be looking for a good deal on an Englander 30NC or a big Drolet at the big box stores later this month. Or order one from www.overstockstoves.com.


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Jan 5, 2011)

There are some small steel stoves at northern tool around the $500 range that would do the job, but my guess is that your building inspector will not pass any of your work with a stove installed in your garage and even if they do pass you, your insurance company will probably not like it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2011)

If the garage is detached, they may be ok with it. It depends on the area, inspecting authority, use of garage and partitioning of the space. Some are ok if the stove is installed on a raised platform. Best to ask first.


----------



## boisblancboy (Jan 5, 2011)

Well first of all thanks for the replies so far.  I actually own a construction company.  The garage will be insulated very well with one insulated garage door and good seals, also detacted from the house.  It will also have a slab of course.  As for the inspector, I havent called him yet, but I planned on it.

In addition.  Now that I have been using my brand new Liberty for over a year in my new house I have learned what I would like in stove if I ever got something different, or another for the garage.  So, what stoves sit higher than normal so you dont have to been over or kneel down to tend, besides the simple fix of building the pad it sits on higher?  Also a have an ash pan, my liberty does not have one and I really wish it did, it sure makes cleaning out the ashes much easier.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 5, 2011)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Your area may have codes that do not allow wood stoves in garages where they might come in contact with gas vapors.  I'd check with the inspector before you buy a stove.
> 
> If you can install a stove look closely at the clearance to combustibles.  Older stoves frequently have to be further from the wall than newer ones due to heat shielding.  This can push the stove further into your work area.
> 
> ...



good post!

in our county they want the unit 18" off the floor for spill safety


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 5, 2011)

My neigbhor heats an area about 3xs what you propose and its very warm in there all winter long. It is his machine shop. The stove is a second hand old smoke monster with a monster fire box of at least 10cuft. He loves the arm heat and hasn't had the propane furnance on in at least 3yrs. So if you can get by all the regs and insurance stuff it can be done and cheaply.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Jan 6, 2011)

I heat a garage with the USSC King.  Its a steel stove from Tractor Supply that doesn't even have a damper.  We rig a damper and burn it all the time.  We can heat a 24x36 garage with 10' ceilings quite well.  It is well insulated in the walls with blow-in in the attic.  Its completely finished with drywall and insulated doors.  We can get it into the 70's without any trouble.


----------



## Hanko (Jan 6, 2011)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> EatenByLimestone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In what way does this post answer the question that was ask? Too many know it all's. hes asking about a stove for the garage


----------



## gasavage (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm using an 30NC in my 36x40 insulated pole barn.  I put it on a steel stand.  I would recommend something with a blower....made a big difference for me.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 6, 2011)

Hanko said:
			
		

> Wood Heat Stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought your post above may have been directed at me.  In what place did I "Know it all"?  All I did was point out that it's against code in some places.  The OP may not have known that.  

Sorry to piss in your grits.  

Matt


----------



## boisblancboy (Jan 6, 2011)

gasavage said:
			
		

> I'm using an 30NC in my 36x40 insulated pole barn.  I put it on a steel stand.  I would recommend something with a blower....made a big difference for me.



Nice stove. I really like that stand you put under it too, good idea.  I bet that makes a huge difference making it more comfortable tending to it?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my shop/garage stove. It's just an old smoke dragon I bought from my neighbor for $100 that included more than enough insulated chimney pipe.
It's oversized for my shop and turns the place into kiln if I keep the fire going. Has worked great for many painting and staining jobs I have done in there. Still, I think a small cat stove would be better suited for longer burn times without so much heat, but for a hundred bucks I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hanko said:
			
		

> Wood Heat Stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go, Hanky, I cleaned up your grammar for you.  So, someone asked about a stove for a garage and someone answered the question accurately about garage installs in a way that everyone here understood except you...and that person is a know it all?  Get slapped around much in grade school?


----------

